# Need help with overclocking of G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 3200 Mhz



## MasterForcer (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I have just built my first desktop and have managed to overclock my Ryzen 5 1600 but I cannot manage to get my RAM to work at a higher frequency than 2400 Mhz.
I have tried booting my desktop with the following settings for the RAM and using the default settings for my CPU:

Frequency: 3200 Mhz
Timing: 16-18-18-38
Voltage: 1.35 V

Trying to boot with these settings instantly restarted the destop several times. I had also tried to boot using frequencies of 2933 Mhz, 2666 Mhz, and 2400 Mhz using the same timing and voltage which all failed except for the frequency of 2400 Mhz. Other (maybe) relevant components of my build are:

Motherboard: Asus Prime X370-Pro
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (16 GB and 3200 Mhz)
PSU: Corsair RM650x 650W

I would like to get my RAM to work at a higher frequency but I did not manage to get it to work, even using XMP fails to boot the system. Could it be that the RAM is not supported by my motherboard or CPU? I did not manage to find the RAM on the QVL list of Asus: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_RANGER/M8R_DRAM_QVL_20160411.pdf
Similar RAM is supported by the motherboard though but if my current RAM is not supported, could it be that it will be supported by my motherboard when new BIOS updates are released or would it be better to exchange the RAM for confirmed working RAM?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

